# Headed To The Keys



## BchBum'sBoss (Jul 24, 2007)

David and I will be leaving tomorrow night on our way to Florida. We're going to stop in Central Florida and spend the night at his brother's house and THEN we're going south. We'll be camping at Bluewater Key April 12-18th. We have our own Tiki hut and dock. Stop by... I'll have the margarita machine crankin'









Linda


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

BchBum said:


> David and I will be leaving tomorrow night on our way to Florida. We're going to stop in Central Florida and spend the night at his brother's house and THEN we're going south. We'll be camping at Bluewater Key April 12-18th. We have our own Tiki hut and dock. Stop by... I'll have the margarita machine crankin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite Linda! Unfortunately, we'll have to take a rain check.

We've got a busy week at church, a busy week at work, and no time to travel 6 hours one way.

Have a great time! The Florida Keys are wonderful!

Dan


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Countrygurl and I will meet you there! Course, thats after a 32 hour drive, one way, and we'll have to leave as soon as we arrive, to be back at work







.....on second thought, have two for us, enjoy and post lots of pics when you return!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, we went, we rested and we returned!! 24 hr drive each way. 2200 miles total. Had a tire failure 60 mile into SC on the way back. That was the only untoward event. Beautiful resort, 14 miles from Key West. Did absolutely nothing for 5 days. What a life. I can't wait for retirement!!
Anyway, here are some pictures:
Our site:









Loking west form our site:









Our dock (looking Northeast)









Our tiki hut:








david and Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LOVE the furnished tiki hut!!! Was that at your campsite or is it communal ? I can't wait 'till it's warm enough to be near the water agin!!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> LOVE the furnished tiki hut!!! Was that at your campsite or is it communal ? I can't wait 'till it's warm enough to be near the water agin!!


each site had their own tiki hut, some furnished fairly lavishly with tv's, outdoor furniture, etc. Ours had a SS sink (wetbar) that worked out real nice with Linda's margarita machine.
Temps were in mid 80's all week, water temp high 70's. It was nice!!
david


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am so jeleous.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm normally not one for concrete camping but WOW...the water right there...boats...tiki huts. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We stayed at this place a couple of summers ago...What an awesome place to just hang out!!! Looks like you were on the circle at the end of the road - great site so the TT can be in there sideways. We had a similar site, kind of in the middle of that road on the same side - great sun rises!!! Some of those tiki huts are unbelievable the way that they are decked out. We plan on hitting that RV Resort again definitely. Did you guys get to Key West at all?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice, I've never seen anything quite like that before. Glad you had a good time. Something like this on the Currituck Sound would be pretty cool, not quite as cool as the Keys but still pretty cool.

Brad


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Jimmie said:


> We stayed at this place a couple of summers ago...What an awesome place to just hang out!!! Looks like you were on the circle at the end of the road - great site so the TT can be in there sideways. We had a similar site, kind of in the middle of that road on the same side - great sun rises!!! Some of those tiki huts are unbelievable the way that they are decked out. We plan on hitting that RV Resort again definitely. Did you guys get to Key West at all?


We made a couple of forays into town, I don't do the drinkin' thing anymore, so it was mainly to see the sights, get some souvenirs, eat some real Key Lime pie, etc.

The best Key Lime pie int he world..food is pretty good too!!









One of the "famous" Key West chickens:









Sunset at Mallory Sq. "Did you see the green flash, honey?"









Buffett's place:









People doin' the "Duvall Crawl": I did it once or twice many years ago..can't remember it though...









david


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

That is one awesome sunset picture from Mallory Square!!! I have hundreds of sunset pics from that very point - always looking for that perfect shot.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

What a great campsite. We had a similar campsite back in '94 at the Fiesta Key KOA, no tiki bar though. Sure is a long drive down to the Keys. Hope we can make it back some day.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

WOW! What a trip!









Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow That Looks Awesome!!!!

I need to make that Trip!!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Now, THAT is my kind of camping. Some day, some day . . . we might get to go. Been wanting to make the trip for a while now.

Soooo jealous.

C-


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

I have never seen a site quite like that before--surely not in Southern Ontario!! Now, what does a site like that cost per night?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Excursions R Us said:


> I have never seen a site quite like that before--surely not in Southern Ontario!! Now, what does a site like that cost per night?


It's advertised as a "Resort", so you can imagine the cost. We've made several trips to the Keys and this place is by far the nicest one yet.

david


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe the cost is an arm, leg and first born child......I had looked at going there but the rates where more than some hotels in those parts.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!! I thought Margaritaville was a state of mind...

.... Looks like you found the place !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Excursions R Us said:


> I have never seen a site quite like that before--surely not in Southern Ontario!! Now, what does a site like that cost per night?


http://www.bluewaterkey.com/0_page_bluewat...-rv-resort.html

Summer Rates (4/16/09 to 8/14/09 AND 10/16/09 to 12/14/09)

Site Type Nightly Rate Weekly Rate (1 free night) 

Offwater $70 $471.00 tax included 

Canal $80 $535.20 tax included 

Waterfront $105 $702.48 tax included 





NEW!! Tropical Summer Rates (8/15 to 10/15/09)

Site Type Nightly Rate Weekly Rate (1 free night) 

Offwater $55 $367.98 tax included 

Canal $70 $468.30 tax included 

Waterfront $95 $635.58 tax included 





Winter Rates (12/15/0 to 4/15/10)

Site Type Nightly Rate 

Offwater $120 

Canal $130 

Waterfront $140


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What a great trip. I'm glad you guys had a great adventure. Wish I could have been there, too.

Mark


----------

